# Tq or hp



## Mongoose6.0 (Jan 14, 2008)

hey guys what would be the best parts for me to put on my 06 gto to build more tq rather than HP ?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Mongoose,
I'm an "old GTO" guy and not up on all the LS stuff so I can't give you specific parts recommendations, but there's something you should know - it might help you understand some things.
Torque and Horsepower aren't two separate things - they're inextricably related to each other. In fact, it's not possible to directly measure horsepower because it's a theoretical, calculated number. Here's the formula: horsepower = (torque * RPM) / 5252.

Torque is a measure of "twisting" force: push or pull on a wrench that's exactly 1 foot long with a force of exactly 1 pound, and you're exerting a torque of 1 lb.ft. on the bolt. Torque does not take into account the "speed" of movement. Horsepower does. Back to the wrench: imagine the bolt is rusty so that when you exert that 1 lb.ft. of torque on it, it moves but very slowly. Now put some oil on it and apply the same amount of torque, but because of the lubrication the bolt moves twice as fast as it did before. The amount of torque is exactly the same in both cases, but in the second case, because the "speed" was doubled the amount of horsepower produced was also double.

Ok, so back to your original question: how to increase torque in an engine. Torque (twisting force) comes from releasing energy from the fuel being fed into the engine and converting it to mecahnical energy through combustion/pressure rise/leverage. So, to get more torque out of the engine you have to get more fuel into the engine (and also burn it completely/efficiently so you also have to get the right amount of oxygen into it).
So -- focus on things that improve air flow into and out of the engine, and also things that maximize the benefit of the air/fuel being fed into the motor already. Make sure your air/fuel mixture proportion is 'dead on'. Reduce restrictions in both the intake and exhaust pathways. Consider turbocharging/supercharging if that's within your budget. 

One thing you don't want to look at is a camshaft change by itself, especially a change to a cam with "longer" duration. All that does is (mostly) shift the motor's torque peak to a different RPM. It doesn't significantly affect the amount of torque produced. So (from the fomula) it's going to mostly just change the amount of horsepower produced.

Bear


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mongoose6.0 said:


> hey guys what would be the best parts for me to put on my 06 gto to build more tq rather than HP ?


Thats an odd request, never heard of this one before. 

No matter what parts you add to an engine you are going to build hp with torque. Unless you go with a LS1 or truck cam, that is crazy; don't do that. Back in the day we used to use "RV" cams in SBC because they had a short duration that slammed the valve early to trap the air needed to make tq but they suffered on the top end because the valve closed too early to make power. Advancing a cam timing usally gets the bottom end too. Longer intake runners and smaller exhaust tube headers also make more torque than large tube headers. This is not easily done to a stock motor.

On the expensive end a Maggie or a stroker motor gives more torque.

Add some bolt ons to your engine with a nice tune. A tuner may can add a little more timing and fuel down low to give your more bottom end power. If you want to go with a cam get a custom grind. If you just want the get off the line, go with some 3.73 or 3.91 gears.


----------



## Mongoose6.0 (Jan 14, 2008)

i guess i said it wrong my bad i still want to make hp but at the same time i dont want to lose alot of tq is there any way to balence them out?

reason i ask is cause i know the gto 06 from the factory has 400hp and 400tq what i wanted to know is there any way to keep it balenced out while adding more power

i know rear wheal hp is different from power at the crank


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You are being concerned with "numbers" and not how you want it to drive. If you want lots of grunt down low a Maggie or a low lsa cam for NA will do it as well as gears in the back or a higher stall converter on an auto.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mongoose6.0 said:


> i guess i said it wrong my bad i still want to make hp but at the same time i dont want to lose alot of tq is there any way to balence them out?
> 
> reason i ask is cause i know the gto 06 from the factory has 400hp and 400tq what i wanted to know is there any way to keep it balenced out while adding more power
> 
> i know rear wheal hp is different from power at the crank


It all depends on the cam. The cam I installed I lost ~5-15lbs-ft torque 2000-4500rpm that is nothing on what I've gained in usable power above that and what the stock cam dropped off around 5500rpm the aftermarket one kept pulling. 

What do you want out of your car?


----------



## Mongoose6.0 (Jan 14, 2008)

well i want low 11's on motor but dont want to lose daily driveability with a radical cam i still want that STEALTH APPERENCE and be abel to have spray on tap for a mid-high ten pass

my best time ive ran is a [email protected] with a 2.6 something 60ft dont really remember the 60ft but it was close to that that was the only time i had ran it and i had half a tank of gas on stock tires 

any ideas guys im open for ideas please


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Auto or Manual?

Low 11's is not that hard to get. Most depends on driving ability, track conditions. I know people that have got low 11's with bolts ons, DR's, gears, tune, and rockers with an auto. All that without a cam on a 05 GTO.

A small mild cam wouldn't hurt for your needs. Low 220's duration with a 115-116 LSA would purr like a cat. That would also offer a wide usable power band like a stock cam. 114 LSA is also a good cam but it has a noticeable idle not choppy but noticeable, I never heard one on a LS2 so it may purr also. Get a custom grind you'll be happy with.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I dont think you can do that with an LS2. they seem to make simular horse power and torque numbers. Im gonna guess its the bore and stroke combination. The sbc 350 had the same size bore and shorter stroke. I like to think of an LS2 as a 383 stroker. Lets not forget the 377 which is a 400 sbc motor with a 350 crank in it. the bore is a 4.125 the stroke is 3.48. I have seen dyno sheets on this combo and the same think simular horse power and torque numbers. Your buick, pontiac and oldsmobile motor made tons of torque and lower horsepower numbers. There motors had small bore and longer strokes examples are numbers such as 265 horsepower and 380 foot pounds of torque------danfigg


----------

